# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Mineral Glass Lens- Surfacing and Edging

## beejay

We want to have a mineral glass surfacing and edging unit for our retail business. We previously had the traditional unit where we used to surface from blanks using red sand and emery powder and polish. Then with the advent of polymer we had to shut shop and we sold the machines. Also dispensing for certain frame styles like half-rim and rimless was dicey.
We have again started working with glass and do it for full and half-rims. We can do it for rimless also, as you know, but the time required is crazy.
Please let me know if there is a one-stop shop or multiple where I could purchase 
1. Surfacing unit that can produce single vision, bifocal and multi focal lenses. There is no need for any coating, however it would be a good addition.
2. Edging unit to craft lenses for all frame styles. Rimless included. Right now, we use hand edgers, grooving is a challenge and so are the drill mounts.

I have searched online and they end up with Chinese manufacturers. There are a few good ones. However we want to be able to offer the best, and Im hoping to hear your views.

Thanks in advance.
Benny John

----------


## beejay

http://www.dia-optical.com/item.html?id=e620

Anyone using this edger? *e6.20 e6.10 AUTOMATIC LENS EDGERS*I desperately want to buy an edger for mineral glass. The hand wheel is too much for us now.

----------


## Optitech USA

beejay,

Sorry for the delayed response. I dont know what kind of budget you have, but the AIT Maxima is a very popular patternless edger used for edging glass lenses. Its very robust and does a great job. We have several in stock. If you have any questions about the unit let me know.

----------


## Don Gilman

> We want to have a mineral glass surfacing and edging unit for our retail business. We previously had the traditional unit where we used to surface from blanks using red sand and emery powder and polish. Then with the advent of polymer we had to shut shop and we sold the machines. Also dispensing for certain frame styles like half-rim and rimless was dicey.
> We have again started working with glass and do it for full and half-rims. We can do it for rimless also, as you know, but the time required is crazy.
> Please let me know if there is a one-stop shop or multiple where I could purchase 
> 1. Surfacing unit that can produce single vision, bifocal and multi focal lenses. There is no need for any coating, however it would be a good addition.
> Almoging unit to craft lenses for all frame styles. Rimless included. Right now, we use hand edgers, grooving is a challenge and so are the drill mounts.
> 
> I have searched online and they end up with Chinese manufacturers. There are a few good ones. However we want to be able to offer the best, and Im hoping to hear your views.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Benny John


Almost any edger Company with the exception of dry cut edgers (Optronics, MEI) will cut glass if bonded diamond wheels are installed.

----------


## beejay

> beejay,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response. I dont know what kind of budget you have, but the AIT Maxima is a very popular patternless edger used for edging glass lenses. Its very robust and does a great job. We have several in stock. If you have any questions about the unit let me know.


Thanks for the message. Optitech is present in India and maybe I can find more details here. We use a hand stone and it suits our need. Is the Maxima good for grooving and drill mounts?

----------


## beejay

> Almost any edger Company with the exception of dry cut edgers (Optronics, MEI) will cut glass if bonded diamond wheels are installed.


Thank you. As mentioned in my previous post, we use a hand edger for glass and sometimes the semi-auto India assembled machine. This is also good and is faster. But for grooving glass and to work on half-rims and rimless is a challenge.
There is a market for glass out there, but...
Benny

----------


## Optitech USA

The maxima does groove. But you will need to pair it up with an AIT Opera drill for drill mounts. I believe we have a few of those also.

----------


## beejay

> The maxima does groove. But you will need to pair it up with an AIT Opera drill for drill mounts. I believe we have a few of those also.


Hello Jason,
Thanks for the information. I think it would be cheaper for me to buy your products from the Indian office. Thanks for pointing out the right products. I hope these are good for mineral glass?

Benny

----------


## dima

> Almost any edger Company with the exception of dry cut edgers (Optronics, MEI) will cut glass if bonded diamond wheels are installed.


I totally agree, here in Europe is still common, 99% of the edgers are sold with mineral wheel.

But Beejay.. I have never saw a patterneless edger that can groove, polish or even drill a mineral lenses... they only work with full-rim eyeglasses (flat, 3d bevel and safty bevel)

----------


## optikandil

Dear  hi  

if u want surfacing unit to produce mineral lenses  so u need good used machines  like 
0ne -generator       i have  two kind for u    one is toromatic cnc from loh and it is still the best for the mineral  lenses and i have all the spar parts 

and the other kind is  MT2  from loh also and it is very simple no need for any maintenance and very simple and both looks like new 

1 fining machine  machine      i have  Toro X 2s      and   Toro X 2sl    u can choose which one u like 

2 polishing machine    same i have   Toro X 2 S    and   Toro x 2sl    and u can choose which one u like  

one set of lab tools     i have  big set of tools 2600   index is 1,530   in perfect shape 

and blocker    at the moment i do not have this one but i can arrange for u 

pls visit my site www.optikandil.com 

and contact me  at   info@optikandil.com

w

----------

